# Buckmark problems and Browning problems :suggestions wanted



## RIK

I bought what was held out as a limited edition new Buckmark a couple of months ago. The gun came with a bent front sight and had cycling problems which have gotten worse. I've tried 6 or 7 different types of ammo from sub-sonic to high velocity and have put in a 2nd magazine but,nothing helps. I contacted the seller who said contact Browning which I did asking only that they send me a non-defective sight (which I'll have installed) and asked only for suggestions and insight as to the cycling issues since I did not want to send a new gun back to them with their "up to 10 weeks" turnaround policy. Can anyone tell me how to get them to send me a new/non defective front sight and also can anyone offer any reasons why the gun has problems cycling ? It seems like for no apparent reason the hammer does not cock. If you have seen this in a 2 month old gun let me know what the problem was .PS I tried writing to Browning's upper management and a parts manager left me a voice mail but,has not gotten me the sight or called me back in response to any of the messages I left for him.After weeks of this I have given up on getting help from Browning. and would like to take the gun to a smith with the replacement sight in-hand and some idea of what to tell him to look for as to the hammer/cycling issue so as to reduce his time and thus his fee.


----------



## shaolin

I had similar problems with cycling and I had to break it down and clean the inside and that put an end to my problem.


----------



## Redwoodbg

I did the Hegis flip on my sear spring and had the same problem and had to switch it back. You might check your sear spring. The spring in back after you remove the slide. Spring end heading towards front of gun should come off the top and towards rear from bottom. It drops trigger pull by about half but some guns like mine didn't have enough tension to cock the hammer every time when flipped. Google search for pics.


----------



## zfrme66

I too have cycling problems with my buckmark. After speaking with browning which, by the way, in my opinion, has the worst customer service of any gun manufacturer, you either mail the gun to them for their "great turnaround time" of ten weeks or bring it to a gunsmith. 
Heck of a way to do business. I'm all done with browning...


----------



## caldrovp

The only cycling problems I have with my Buckmark is when its dirty. I also have flipped the sear spring to lighten up on the trigger. How did your front sight get bent?

Vince


----------



## bigal1000

RIK said:


> I bought what was held out as a limited edition new Buckmark a couple of months ago. The gun came with a bent front sight and had cycling problems which have gotten worse. I've tried 6 or 7 different types of ammo from sub-sonic to high velocity and have put in a 2nd magazine but,nothing helps. I contacted the seller who said contact Browning which I did asking only that they send me a non-defective sight (which I'll have installed) and asked only for suggestions and insight as to the cycling issues since I did not want to send a new gun back to them with their "up to 10 weeks" turnaround policy. Can anyone tell me how to get them to send me a new/non defective front sight and also can anyone offer any reasons why the gun has problems cycling ? It seems like for no apparent reason the hammer does not cock. If you have seen this in a 2 month old gun let me know what the problem was .PS I tried writing to Browning's upper management and a parts manager left me a voice mail but,has not gotten me the sight or called me back in response to any of the messages I left for him.After weeks of this I have given up on getting help from Browning. and would like to take the gun to a smith with the replacement sight in-hand and some idea of what to tell him to look for as to the hammer/cycling issue so as to reduce his time and thus his fee.


Didn't you post this already clean the gun and try it again,do you know how to properly take it apart? The sight is plastic go buy one they are cheap,replace it and save your self some grieve and frustration. Browning will not send you free parts just because you say it is bad,you can either send the gun or as I said just go one.


----------



## Scorpion8

Get a new front sight at Brownells, or Tactical Solutions. They are cheap and easy to replace. I did the trigger spring flip on mine and they all seem to still work fine. Try torquing down the front sight screw because it has to be really snug to get the sight down to the barrel, otherwise it's just loose and can look "bent". Since it's plastic, I'm surprised it didn't break before it "bent". Got pics?


----------



## bigal1000

Scorpion8 said:


> Get a new front sight at Brownells, or Tactical Solutions. They are cheap and easy to replace. I did the trigger spring flip on mine and they all seem to still work fine. Try torquing down the front sight screw because it has to be really snug to get the sight down to the barrel, otherwise it's just loose and can look "bent". Since it's plastic, I'm surprised it didn't break before it "bent". Got pics?


Ditto..............


----------

